# Ken Morgan UT Ext. Archery Mule Deer



## bugleboy

Here is my photo story of my Dad's 2012 Utah Extended Archery Mule Deer hunt.




























He was able to get an arrow in this magnificent buck and the blood trail begins...


















Unfortunately this old bruiser wasn't going to give himself up so easily and we weren't able to recover him that day. I spent 5 whole days searching for this buck and finally was able to find him! We went from the absolute rock bottom low of feeling like we lost this buck to an exteme high of finding him later on.























































Congratulations Dad! I'm super proud of you for harvesting this giant!

Sean Morgan
-bugleboy


----------



## elk22hunter

Pretty buckie! Looks VERY similar to my sons buck that he killed a few weeks ago. Congrats.


----------



## Huge29

Holy freak! You don't get off that easy! How did it take 5 days with such a huge blood trail? I really like hearing these as a learning tool! I like how you rapped the skull for the latter pic, looks much better! LE unit? details, details. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bwhntr

Wow, great buck!


----------



## Bears Butt

Very nice looking buck. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## utahgolf

nice buck!!! sucks ya lost the meat but glad ya didn't give up and punched the tag on him.


----------



## utahgolf

was he chewed up pretty bad?


----------



## duckhunter1096

Congrats on an amazing buck!!! I'm glad to see/hear that you kept up the search for him, unlike many MANY others.


----------



## silentstalker

Tremendous buck! Nice job tracking him down! Did you determine why you could not find him originally? Did he double back on ya? Broadhead not perform? I am always trying to learn from these type of experiences for future times. 

Tell your Dad congrats on a gorgeous buck!


----------



## deadicated1

Awesome story Sean, and congrats to your dad!! Beautiful buck


----------



## svmoose

Great buck! It sucks losing them...I'm sure you both felt a bit of relief when you finally found him.


----------



## stablebuck

I bet that was the most enjoyable and most painful picture session...gotta hold your breath while the camera does the flash countdown...hahaha


----------



## Fukarwee

looks like he was chewed up pretty good! id like to know how you found him as well, and respect the hell out of your persistence. I've unfortunately seen people give up after hours. congrats to you and your old man!


----------



## wapiti67

One word...EPEK


----------



## bwhntr

wapiti67 said:


> One word...EPEK


8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

:roll: Lets P l e a s e not turn this into a debate about broadhead design! Good GAWD!

Hit em on the X and their dead. Period. It's just too bad we dont always hit em on the X...  

Hey Sean, do you think a tracking dog right after the shot would have helped? Because I have one you know.  May be next time...


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll: Lets P l e a s e not turn this into a debate about broadhead design! Good GAWD!
> 
> Hit em on the X and their dead. Period. It's just too bad we dont always hit em on the X...
> 
> Hey Sean, do you think a tracking dog right after the shot would have helped? Because I have one you know.  May be next time...


Are you the pot or the kettle? :roll: Aren't you the VERY person that turns EVERY bow thread into a sterilization of the masses and argue why everyone should be shooting a recurve? Oh the irony. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

No, Me? HOW did you ever come up with that? :twisted: 

Not everyone should shoot a recurve. Only the people that can chew gum and walk...


----------



## bwhntr

See here we go...Hitler


----------



## Fishrmn

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, Me? HOW did you ever come up with that? :twisted:
> 
> Not everyone should shoot a recurve. Only the people that can chew gum and walk...


And if they can do both at the same time, then they can graduate to a compound. 
_(O)_ :mrgreen:

Just messin' wit' cha.


----------



## bwhntr

Oh don't go there, you will make poor old Tex's head explode.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

-O\__-


----------



## bugleboy

Thanks for all the great comments guys!

Unfortunately it wouldn't matter what broadhead he used. We've killed many big game animals with the same broadhead over the years with exceptional performance. I really don't care for the word "epek" and think its highly over-rated on this site.


----------



## bwhntr

You don't care for the work EPEK??? Lol

Ok...I will try to not offend you with the work EPEK.


----------



## jahan

Ethical Pursuit Ethical Kill, you should live by the words EPEK. :mrgreen: 

BTW, very nice buck and great job on not giving up on it.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

That buck is huge!


----------



## wyogoob

Boy, I'm gonna give ya a 10.0 for perseverance.

Fantastic buck and great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

